# Christmas Tree Trail/PIB ICE RAMP



## pistol (Jan 6, 2014)

Question....Do the trees go all the way to PIB? Just wondering, girlfriends parents have a house on West Shore over there thought about making the trip on my sled over there next weekend fishing between Green/Rattlesnake staying at the house fishing Sun and coming back over Sun later. Anyone know of any ice issues preventing this from happening? Also the water was 2' below the ice ramp how are the guides over there getting their things out with that big of a drop. Do they have a ramp extension to get them to the ice? Any Info would be appreciated....Thanks


----------



## ErieIce (Apr 13, 2013)

Don't know about the trail. Saw trees planted out of state park at sbi heading toward Catawba sp. With the wind this weekend I'd reconsider. As of Wednesday west shore ramp had snow packed up to it so the drop was less than a foot. Wooden ramp was used to bridge slush caused by drifting snow, but it hardened right back up.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

No issues getting down ramps at South Bass. I believe packed snow build up had leveled it up. I would stay away from mouse area. Airboat has broke thru some in that area this week due to under current ice deterioration. And no there is not a christmas tree trail yet going all the way to SBI but maybe soon. This gale force winds coming could change a few things out there too.


----------



## ErieIce (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes, I'm sure you probably know this already, but never go dock to dock. Even in the coldest of winters, the veteran islanders swing miles to the west to avoid the south passage.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

A 6 ft gap opened up yesterday, friends had to go WAY out of their way to get back to Catawba, then their trailer fell into another crack. Be careful out there guys.


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Where was the 6' gap at


----------



## pistol (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks guys, yeh I wasnt planning on traveling the ferry line figured I go a mile or so west then head up. I know things will change before next weekend but I hope for the better. I always thought it would be so cool to sled over fish stay at the house and fish the next day then ride back. Hopefully next week but we ll see what this one brings.


----------



## ErieIce (Apr 13, 2013)

No doubt about it, I like your spirit! I just don't want to hear about anyone getting hurt. If you decide to go, take your time and be careful. Keep in mind this ice isn't going anywhere. There's always the following weekend after the wind settles down. Be safe.


----------



## pistol (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks Erie Ice, yeh no hurry but it looks like if it is ever gonna happen I would think this would be the year. We are off to such a good start and getting better.


----------



## ErieIce (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes sir! Still plenty of winter left.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

The walleye fishing off the island has had a slow start so far but not the perch. I would consider the perch option too if you get over there.


----------



## pistol (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks Erie Ice and Island Troller. Yeh Erie Ice wasnt gonna try till next weekend 31/Feb1 this wind this weekend scared me alittle and your right theres no hurry especally what they are calling for this week hopefully it will add some more ice, I would surely think so. Island troller yeh I would do the perch thing too. Your using the same stuff maybe down size alittle. Do you happen to know where they are catching perch at over there? I would think between Green and Rattlesnake. The house is directly between those 2, I think it would be about a mile or so run. Hope it happens then I could check off another bucket list thing...lol


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

pistol said:


> Thanks Erie Ice and Island Troller. Yeh Erie Ice wasnt gonna try till next weekend 31/Feb1 this wind this weekend scared me alittle and your right theres no hurry especally what they are calling for this week hopefully it will add some more ice, I would surely think so. Island troller yeh I would do the perch thing too. Your using the same stuff maybe down size alittle. Do you happen to know where they are catching perch at over there? I would think between Green and Rattlesnake. The house is directly between those 2, I think it would be about a mile or so run. Hope it happens then I could check off another bucket list thing...lol



Rich, at your age you better be making that bucket list a teacup list.


----------



## pistol (Jan 6, 2014)

Scotty at my age and energy level I might make it a BARREL list...lol Get that quad fixed and lets go ...JACK!!!...


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Pistol yes they are catching perch in that area you just mentioned. And also not too far out from the township ice ramp. Pretty much all over that general area. A good set up is a swedish pimple with a #6 snelled hook added on it with a minnow, along with the treble hook above it. Then your rigged for both.


----------



## pistol (Jan 6, 2014)

Island troller do you know how far off the ice ramp they are. I know straight out from that is about 28 ft. Ive ice fished up there for over 15 years and have yet to catch a perch..lol never really targeted them but you would think by accident I would have got one. Got a 14.2 lb eye though 4 yrs ago. would love to catch some perch in the lull of catching eyes...ha ha ha. By the way have you heard anything about a 6 ft crack opening up?????


----------



## bsdFOREVER (Dec 23, 2012)

there was a group of like 10 snowmobilers heading out towards the islands yesterday from catwaba dont know if they made it all the way but looked like it


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Pistol-Actually our second day we gave up on the walleye and were about a mile out from the old ice ramp and did very good on the perch. I believe some of the shanties closer to the newer ice ramp was also getting perch.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

bsdFOREVER said:


> there was a group of like 10 snowmobilers heading out towards the islands yesterday from catwaba dont know if they made it all the way but looked like it


Yep they made it and they where all parked by the park on PIB and where in the Beer Barrel. A little Island Party time ! No Fishing for them. Just enjoying the weather and a chance to ride the ice !


----------



## pistol (Jan 6, 2014)

Island troller Im confused alittle...Is the old ice ramp the one I ve been talking about by my girlfriends parents house? If so where is the new ice ramp located? I thought there was only one ice ramp on the west side. Enlighten me will you please.... when we open the house in the spring, around end of March theres always some ice shanties sitting in the parking lot there near the house. I didnt know there was another ramp.


----------



## pistol (Jan 6, 2014)

Hearttxp you wouldnt happen to know which route those guys took to make it would you? I didnt think the Beer Barrel was open in the winter, only Trippers???? At least its good to know they made it and it can be done...lol


----------



## ErieIce (Apr 13, 2013)

Pistol, are they 2 black shanty's? If so, you are right next to the new ramp. The old ramp is further down the road toward the fish hatchery. It is commonly used for the road to middle bass.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

pistol said:


> Hearttxp you wouldnt happen to know which route those guys took to make it would you? I didnt think the Beer Barrel was open in the winter, only Trippers???? At least its good to know they made it and it can be done...lol


No don't know route ? Yes I consider beer Barrel /tippers same thing ? But Yes only Tippers side is really Open ! Most wouldn't catch that ? Sorry 

Oh it can be done. My buddy made the first trip over and back on 1/8 !!

They did have issue with one of the ramps on SBI ? Slush and water ? Not sure what one ?


----------



## pistol (Jan 6, 2014)

Erie Ice the house has to be beside the new ramp because its not near the fish hatchery thats way down the road...north ... of it. The ramp beside the house has 2 ramps and since the water is down its about a 2' drop to the lake. We launch our kayaks there in the summer. I dont know about the 2 black shantys cause I havent been there yet but Im sure we are talking about the same ramp.....Hearttxp, Capt Mike ya sorry I asked my girlfriend today about the Beer Barrel and she said the same as you its the same place...my bad....Im fishing with a few of my buddies Sat and I dont know if we will fish over that way or not but I would like to say I made it and check on the house for the girlfriends parents, take a pic for proof...lol we ll see. Have you been doing any fishing? I ll have to meet you and Erie Ice sometime seems like you are some good guys. If I go I ll post it.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

As ErieIce stated it sounds like you are by the new ramp. The old one is hard to see if you do not go by it slowly. Its a lot more narrow and lacks the parking but can be used. I do recommend to stop in at Tippers one evening. It will be the locals and maybe a few fisherman but you will definitely hear the scoop on the current fishing. Please do report back as I am itching to go back as soon as the walleye bite gets better.


----------



## pistol (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks Island troller. Yeh to come to think of it when the girl and I run in the summer I asked her where the other ramp is and when she told me it seemed like it was between a couple of houses and hard to see with all the trees grown up and leafs on them. Well at least I have that one figured out...lol..If I do get up there I ll report but man the reports coming out of Cataba dont sound too promising. Guys putting quads and sleds through...NO THANKS!!!! There is a pic today of a guy in a quad swimming right on the ferry line. Isnt that like a major current area???? Its right beside Mouse which is part of Suicide Alley.


----------



## pistol (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey guys planning on making the trip next Sat 14 if the weather cooperates. Anyone have any more info on the trail out there. Any bad places etc. All info would be appreciated. I would think if it gonna happen it wont get any better than now. What da ya think?


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

IF you're gonna do it, There can't be any better time in the last several years than now or in the next few days.


----------



## DragginTheLine (Oct 26, 2011)

I went over last Saturday a.m and came back Sunday afternoon and had no problems. Even in the slush on Sunday and I was pulling an otter sled with a shanty, gas auger, etc. in it.


----------



## pistol (Jan 6, 2014)

We are doing it Sat. Going out of Cataba fish 3 or so hrs unhitch the shanty head to PIB have lunch at Tippers come back out and fish the rest of the day. Anyone want to ride out and have lunch with us PM me. Santucky get ahold of me brother, its on like donkey kong...LOL


----------

